# China and Ukraine agree to restart AN-225 airlifter production



## CougarKing (1 Sep 2016)

To the mods, please keep this separate from the China superthread.

Chinese money reviving another Soviet -era giant:

IHS Jane's 360 - 31 August 2016


> The agreement signed between the Aviation Industry Corporation of China (AVIC) and Antonov on 30 August *gives China access to the aircraft's designs and technologies for the purposes of domestic production*, according to China's STCN news organisation and the Ukrainian Business Channel (UBR).
> 
> <snipped>
> 
> According to the reports, China now plans to fly the first of an unspecified number of An-225s in 2019.








Having demonstrated a world-record payload of 253.82 tonnes, the six-engined An-225 is the largest transport aircraft ever to have flown. The manufacturer has now agreed to restart production in China, according to media reports. Source: Antonov


----------



## Colin Parkinson (1 Sep 2016)

The question I have seen on other forums is how successfully will the engines be? Seem this is one area where China still stumbles.


----------

